# Busch Gardens Howl-O-Scream 2014



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Has anyone been to either the Williamsburg or Tampa Howl-O-Screams yet?

My husband and I plan on going tomorrow. It's kind of a tradition for us.

Who else has been, or plans to go?


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

Do Tampa's pretty much every year.
Doing HHN and Netherworld first this year.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Went twice last week to the Williamsburg Bush Gardens (Fri/Sat night) We went Friday night with our 14 year old and did the haunted houses. We made it through "The Catacombs", "13", "Bitten", and "Deadline" before having to cut our night short because our son started to feel ill. Went back Saturday with our 5 year old and saw the show at Festhaus, then went around to all the haunt zones. He is still too young for the haunted houses but LOVES Halloween and all the decorations. He was thrilled to meet a vampire and have his picture taken with him, but was scared of the Wendigo trying to break out of his cage.


----------



## islandbum (Sep 8, 2013)

Going to tampa on the 10th


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

We went on Sunday and had a blast, even though it was SO hot and muggy.

The Wendigo was pretty great, I managed to position myself in front of him long enough to wait and catch him trying to break out.

Monster Stomp was a fun show, but not as much fun as Fiends. (Neither are really suitable for little ones, by the way. Both shows make it clear through signage and announcements that they're for mature audiences.)

Ate at Trapper's Smokehouse over in Wendigo Woods. It was delicious, as always.

And once the sun FINALLY set, we made it though Deadline, Bitten (still our favorite), Root of All Evil, and Pirate Cove before deciding it was STILL too blasted hot out, and we just wanted to go home.

The beauty of the annual pass is that we can go again this weekend, if we like. We might just do that. We definitely plan to go on our anniversary weekend coming up.


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

Thought about going next weekend but may end up doing it this weekend. I had 2 potential groups to go with but things fell apart.


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

Did Tampa's Howloscream 2014 last night. Thought it was worth the price. A few impressions:
Fiends shows are okay during dinner or as a place to sit for a bit.
Death Water Bayou was pretty good, at least some effects and something to look at.
The Basement pretty standard fair, some good scenes. Need to refine some things, see actor's feet approaching in clothesline area.
Circus of Superstition was okay, had a couple clever things, but a mediocre use of the chroma-depth effect compared to some other haunts.
Deadfall was okay, had a couple effects and props.
Zombie Mortuary, disappointing. I liked it 1st two years. Spoiled the good scenes, this year they left key lights off so we won't notice it's the still same. 
Zombie Containment is fun IF you don't let them conga line you. Otherwise the first in line shoots all, and you just see flashing white chest rings.
Blood Asylum returns this year with a few more actors in scenes, and a few less bodies in the hallways. 
The Experiment. Result of the experiment remains unknown as I still don't think this one house would be worth $50 to see. 
Scare zones. The stalk-abouts were good, the screaming vamps...shut up. 
Advice to Busch, beating on walls is only one step up the quality ladder from beating on trashcans. Go up a few more rungs.

Just my 1/50 USD.


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

I ended up going the weekend before last. They had some good houses to walk through. On the other hand, their were a lack of scares in some areas which was a little disappointing. 









Wendigo Woods




Demon Street


Rippers Row


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

That's interesting, haven't seen the Williamsburg. Here are a couple from HOS Tampa. 
Thanks for the pictures.


----------

